# How long will it last?



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I think we're on a countdown now....










Never had a problem before with towers I got maine coons


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_hahahahaha same here, i have two maine coons now, and the cat posts are taking a beating, lol,,,_


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

Is that a lumber jack you have there?!?

Think you need to rethink the tower somewhat.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Calinyx said:


> Is that a lumber jack you have there?!?
> 
> Think you need to rethink the tower somewhat.


Haha maybe you're on to something there.....perhaps I could put her to work!!!
We're thinking about steel reinforcements!!!


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

LouiseH said:


> Haha maybe you're on to something there.....perhaps I could put her to work!!!
> We're thinking about steel reinforcements!!!


Or you could try this....









Our Nyx is a coon/mau [with the weight of the coon!] this has been a blessing. A big foot scratching post...and it doesn't even wobble when she jumps up...even with the dog chasing her.

[sorry not the best quality...but was going for speed!]


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

LOL Tried one of those.....results were similar to yours 










They are great though


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

beautiful tortie mc you have there and thats from a wegie lover


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you  I would by lying if I said I didn't have a soft spot for wegies too


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

thank you louise


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Try Tigga Towers - made by maine coon breeders.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I would love a Tigga Towers tower but sadly they are far out of my price range at the moment.


----------

